# techniques to add distance ??



## OhRiverRat (Jun 4, 2003)

My set up: 
tica 9' ueha med 3/4oz - 3 oz
shimano sahara 4000 - 180 yrds 12lb stren magna thin

I exclusively fish a narrow pier that runs horizontal along the bank of the ohio river and cast towards the locks of the adjacent dam. Without the luxury of an "off the ground" cast, is there a way to pre load my rod to increase casting distances?

I toss a 1-1/2oz lead casting spoon (do-it mold type). Based on the amount of line peeled off my spool, it seems that I am sending it at least 90-100yrds. No matter what I try... I'm always around the same distance. If I could get an extra 10-15 yrds, I would be retrieving through more productive water. Does anyone have experience long casting off a narrow pier that requires one to hang a lure over the back of the pier? 

What would be the max distance for this set up? Would I increase distance by bumping up to a 2oz spoon?

Tightlines !!!


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

have you tried using braided line? 20# power-pro has a line dia. of 6# test. that could well be your answer. good luck.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I have the same rod..*

As Bill mentioned, try using braided line. I use 30# Spiderwire Stealth on my setup.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "OhRiverRat",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## OhRiverRat (Jun 4, 2003)

*braided line ????*

Let me start a little stink over braided line. I spooled up my reel (tightly) earlier this year with tuf stuff xp (20lb test - 6lb dia). 

In no way shape or form is this line equivalent to 6 lb test. I have used 6lb test on my light weight set ups since I was practically a baby and tuf stuff xp has a FAR larger diameter than 6lb. My reel can hold about 220yrds of 8lb test and after about 40yrds of 12lb mono backing I was BARELY able to get 150yrds of the tuf stuff on. The math just does not add up. This seems to equate to about 10lb-12lb diameter. By a simple visual observation it was clear to me that the braid was larger than my 6lb test mono I was comparing it to.

On top of that... I got the nastiest wind knots I have ever experienced. I'm not sold yet on braid. I may try it again in the spring but be more aware of the actual diameter and visually inspect each brand for obvious under estimations.

Any thoughts on this? 

TIGHTLINES !!!


----------



## gotcha6/0 (Jul 13, 2003)

i dont use braid either but i have used some of my friends rods that do and they use power pro brand. That and i know for a fact does have a smaller diameter than mono. you might want to try getting that brand instead of tuf stuff. Note this is coming from someone who doesnt use braid on any of my rods but i do like power pro and am probally gonna get some put on my rods right after striper season. Just my opinion


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

OhRiverRat,

You are correct, the diameter is not stated correctly. and the drag in current with braided line is much higher than you would expect, mostly because of the surface area presented by the braid is greater than expected, even with the smaller diameter, not a great thing in the river.

BTW, the distances you are casting are pretty good, especially with the equipment you are using. A longer Rod and a Diawa Emblem type reel would probably give you 30-60 feet more distance.

There is a cast that really does not have a universal name, and I'll call it a aerolized or swinging unitech, that would give you another 15-30 feet in an area confined as you describe, but I don't think I can describe it well enough in words for it to work for you. Maybe some of the other guys here can help with that.

Blaine


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

What about walking backward towards the rear rail and letting your rod down behind the rail creating a greater drop to cast further?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

OhRiverRat

I reread your e-mail, and I noticed that you asked if anyone had experience casting behind the rail. Yes, I had that experience, and like I said in my previous reply, if you would lower your rod behind the rail to create as much as possible a drop, you would be able to cast further. You would have more leverage because your lure should be lower than the pier you are standing on.


----------



## Inlander (Apr 18, 2002)

*Sounds like Pike Island Dam*

I fish Pike Island several times a year. If the place you describe isn't PI, OhRiverRat, then it sounds just like it. I'm interested in the responses too, because I need to buy a couple of new long-casting outfits this winter. I know what you mean--the water you want to hit is always a little bit beyond where you're casting. But you can look out on the dam gates sometimes and see snagged spoons glittering a ways beyond where you're hitting. So---it's possible.

Another thing about casting on these Ohio River dam piers is that they often are quite crowded. You don't get as much a clear area as I like, anyway.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Inlander",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## OhRiverRat (Jun 4, 2003)

Inlander... yep... I'm at P.I. Dam. I only live about 5 min from it. I just started targeting wipers this summer. I always was the suageye/smallmouth type before. I always wanted to try the longcast thing but it seemed alien to me. 

Anyway... it's about 70 yrds to the begining of the the 1st gate. It's about 85 yrds to just beyond the begining of the second gate. Currently I'm landing smack in the middle of the 1st gate (about 75yrds). To be really productive, I need to be about 85yrds-90yrds. 

I went to a field Sunday and measured off 100yrds. The best cast I could muster was 78yrds (1.75 oz with a simple overhead cast). I really don't know how to bump up my cast an extra 10yrds-15yrds with my set up. The guys that hit the second gate and beyond typically have 11'-12' rods and toss 2oz-3oz spoons. These rods seem to me to be overkill. I saw a guy reel in an 9lb drum like it was a twig (were is the sport in that ???).

I read on another post that with my 9' set up I should be able to hit 100yrds. I don't know if that is possible without the benefit of a techincal "power cast". I guess I'll have to experiment or give in and get at least a 10'-11' rod.

Boy was the pier thick with people this weekend  Every fair weather angler within a 100 miles were there !!

TIGHTLINES !!!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*hey OhioRiverRat*

do you post on another board under the name OhioMark or is that someone else?


----------



## OhRiverRat (Jun 4, 2003)

markedwards ... no I go by OhRiverRat (except on an Ohio fishing board where I go by RIP-RAP)

I'm just trying to figure out how to increase my casts by 10yrds-15yrds. I've been told 2 different things.

1) with my set up and a 1.5 oz spoon even the best casters (which I'm not) can only get it about 100yrds.

2) with my set up and a 2oz spoon I should be able to lauch it 125yrds.

based on where I'm at now (70yrds-75yrds), even 90yrds will be a task. I don't have the luxury of a technique "power cast" (as I'm on an elevated narrow pier). Also... 125yrds just seems like a cruel fantasy. 

I'm debating on bumping up to a 10'-11' rod to get to were I need to be (90yrds-100yrds). I really want to be able to get all the distance I can out of my 9' TICA (it is light and feels good). Any suggestions ???

TIGHTLINES !!!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

ORR have you looked at the reel yet , the 4000 series spools from shimano it not as very large spool . The line level is probably dropping significantly and you lost distance becuase of the increased friction of line against spool lip . I use a daiwa ss2600 for my pluggin with 30lb powerpro on an 8'6" and can probably hit the 125 mark you strive for with a 2oz hopkins shortie.A longer rod will make it easier to hit the distance and it doesn't have to be a heavier rod that overpowers the fish , the are 10-11' rods by tica , breakaway , diawa and loomis which will all suit what you are trying to do . Another reel worth looking at I consider is the diawa capricorn 4000.
Lastly if you can learn an aerialized unitech cast ,you will be able to cast shoulder to shoulder with people and still power cast .


----------



## Inlander (Apr 18, 2002)

*A lot of my questions are being raised here*

OhRiverRat....Hello, homie! Born/raised in Bellaire! I'm in just about the same casting boat as you. Only a little worse! I'm using an heirloom Penn 9 footer and it's a good cast for me to get to the middle of the first gate. (This is why I'm shopping for a longer/better outfit.)

So, to the wisdom represented here, I humbly ask: How much does each component (rod, reel, line) contribute to the cast? Assuming average casting skills, is it, say, 60 percent rod, 20 percent reel, 20 percent line? Does adding an extra foot generally add a certain distance to the cast?

Great info here!


----------



## OhRiverRat (Jun 4, 2003)

Inlander... It's a small world after all. Been to the dam lately? Been SLOW - no wipers and the typical 13" - 16" sugeye.

To try to respond to your question (being a rookie and all) - the easiest route to take would be to get 12 footer and simply "lob" a 2oz spoon past the 2nd gate. 

I think everyone that posts here will have slightly different answer. For me... I'm looking for more of a challenge. With my 9' rod and light tackle reel, it will be "work" to get my lure out there and reel in a catch. I'm just tryin' to get the most out of what I have. 

I'm sure I'm not properly loading my rod as the majority of my casts are off to the right and go further "up" than "out". If I can learn a good casting technique to load up my rod real strong, I'm sure I can add 15yrds-20yrds to my cast. 

To me... technique seems to be a large part of the equation. However... it would be nice to have abudget for the "dream set up"

TIGHTLINES !!!


----------

